# 94 Altima...5 speed...over 201k...yea



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't even know if the 400 dollar price was good. poor thing needed a clutch bad, that's done now on to my problem(s).

well the cars trys to shut off, I say try cause it will stay on if I floor it. this is after from cold, driving it 15 miles about, by then it's warmed up fine and thats when it gets worse. I have put in a different ECU, and just now a coil. problem is still there.

I have seen check for oil in the dis, is this just remove the cap and look?
have seen maf too, 

Has a new fuel filter, it runs and starts fine till the time it's warmed up.

most of the motor looks untuched, has a good amount of oil "gumed" up on the front side, so really what else should I look in to with this amount of miles. I might have a 95 auto that I maybe chould buy and take the motor out, she drove under a semi trailer, just the a pilers up are bad, don't even thing the air bags went. so should I get a hold of that one and do a motor swap? I do belive that 95 has onder 100k, I think she said like 86~96K.

I think it has a lifter knock, I will have to get a video to see want you think. or timing chain? for sure, there is a clicking.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

well, I was just talking to a friend, and he said look in to the fuel pump, I hope that's what it is, any one have a comment before I keep throwing money at her with no results?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Do a search on the intake manifold gasket also for the dist. unscrew the cap pull it off then remove the rotor and lastly look under the black dust cap (it pops right off) under that there should be a thin metal disk with 360 little slits (encoder disk-part of the crank angel sensor) if you see and oil i would look into getting a new dist. I know Cardone makes new ones and re-mans that are good. BUT it sounds more like the intake manifold gasket


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

YouTube - 94 Altima KA shut off...

Okay a youtube for you. it just idiling in my...well now garage and when I started it up today...had to of been running on 3 cylinders...really ran rough, then like 8 seconds later was fine and idled down to under a grand...was at 1.5 before when running rough.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

from what i can tell it sounds like the chain.. also you need a new valve cover gasket ($20-$40 installed) and it seems exactly like my car with a bad distributer. If yo haven't checked yet look under the caps. If you clean the inside of the dist. use electrical contact cleaner. But it could still be the intake manifold gasket or an injector


----------

